# What's considered lucky for M2/Pochmann?



## riffz (Jul 13, 2009)

What would you consider a lucky solve when using M2 and Old Pochmann?

ie. 1 corner, 2 edges


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2009)

'lucky' is the same for all BLD situations.

It does not change for different methods.
Look up the WCA regs.


----------



## byu (Jul 13, 2009)

SpeedCubing.Com said:


> For blindfold solving a lucky case is defined by:
> ...
> 3) *more than 3 corners* are correctly positioned, or
> 4) *more than 4 edges* are correctly positioned.



@Stachu, the WCA regs have NOTHING about whether a case is "lucky" or not.

EDIT: And also Stachu, it can change. There are more scenarios of "lucky" for 3OP (orientation luckiness and permutation luckiness) where methods like M2/Old Pochmann only have permutation luckiness.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jul 13, 2009)

I believe Mike Hughey suggested 20% (correct me if I'm wrong, Mike ) solved as a general rule over all puzzles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I believe Mike Hughey suggested 20% (correct me if I'm wrong, Mike ) solved as a general rule over all puzzles.


I don't get credit for that - lots of people suggested 20% before me. I just jumped on the bandwagon. I guess I made it a lot more visible because I talk about it a lot more than other people. 

But yeah, I think 20% is a good rule, and it even works pretty well for even-sized cubes (where many centers can be solved by properly orienting).


----------



## Kian (Jul 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> 'lucky' is the same for all BLD situations.
> 
> It does not change for different methods.
> *Look up the WCA regs*.



huh? What does they have anything to do with this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > 'lucky' is the same for all BLD situations.
> ...



I could be wrong, but I'm guessing Stachu was probably referring to these unofficial rules.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


Yes. But I failed. :/


----------



## byu (Jul 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


 
That's what I quoted.


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2009)

That page is old as old hats.


----------

